# How to drill clean holes in quarter inch birch ply



## woodrooster (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok one of my first projects I built a cabinet in the garage out of birch ply from home depot. the doors are quarter inch and are are sliding doors in plastic tracks.
I need to bore 3/4" holes for finger pulls whats the best method for this? I Only have a spade bit in that large of a size I was thinking of putting a scrap block on the exit side to minimize tearout. And I was planning on starting on the show side. does that sound like a good plan?

I know its basic but It looks so good so far!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would normally suggest a forstner bit but if all you have is a paddle bit I would first drill a small hole(1/16") in the center of were you want a hole and drill from both sides. With the tools you have I still wonder how well this will turn out. I would try this on a scape piece of wood first and see how it works.


----------



## woodrooster (Oct 19, 2009)

perhaps I should buy a forstner bit


----------



## End_Grain (Oct 23, 2009)

I just drilled some holes in the same plywood but 3/4" thickness. Sharpness of the bit and speed are the keys. Slow will tear the wood rather than cut it. If the bit is dull, it will tear out no matter what speed it is going. Simply drill through one side until the point just exits the other side. Let the bit cut the wood. Pushing the bit faster than it will cut also causes tear out. Flip it over on the block of scrap and start drilling from that side. Practice on scraps first to get the hang of it. A forstner bit will require a drill press or the use of a drill guide on a portable drill.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I would clamp a scrap on both sides before drilling. The middle of a hole rarely get screwed up.


----------

